# Hiya



## Lumi (May 6, 2005)

I'm new. My name is Anna   :loveya:   this site look very helpful, and I need lots of help LOL (my eyeshadow skills esp)

 the site layout is beautiful BTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








(also if anyone is curious, Lumi is short for "luminous" cuz I'm a sucker for luminous aything)


----------



## Jessica (May 6, 2005)

Anna,
Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Anna!! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

